# Pictures from ASA Oklahoma Qaulifier June 12



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Coyote Bluff qaulifier. Very nice challenging range. Got some great pictures and hope everyone find them enjoyable.:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Asa*

Oklahoma ASA is having another banner year. Shot with Jim Yancy here in top picture. 63yrs young and still shoots quite well. Thats awesome.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Coyote Bluff Archery, Bristow Ok


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma Archery


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

ASA Qaulifier


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Oklahoma 3d archery. Social event and visiting and good times happens:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

ASA Qaulifier. Good range set for sure.

Darrell thanks for letting me use those binos of yours.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Bristow, Ok

Shots like this from the trees to open fields can be tough.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Good range and special thanks to Coyote Bluff


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Range. Realize some of the shots are upper 12 on marked yardage.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Woods made the wind not a facotr and help on making it cooler.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Had a goodtime with the guys I shot with yesturday for sure. We got some fine folks in archery here.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

There shooting again today.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Really good event and well done. Love the Yote shot here. Glad it was known for me because it looked a mile to me.


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*awesome*

Thanks for posting the pics DB , Lately i've been looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

ASA qaulifier


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Pictures from Coyote Bluff

Hope everyone enjo:thumbs_upys the pictures.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

Great pics DB!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks*



Diamond_Archer said:


> Great pics DB!!!


I dont think some realize how much time and effort it goes into posting them here and 3dshoots.com. These really turn out good. Posted over 173 pictures from two shoots.
Thanks DB


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't even imagine how much time it takes you to take all of those pics and post them on websites like this. Your pics always come out really nice and I look forward to seeing them every time you post them on here.
Tyler


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Diamond_Archer said:


> I can't even imagine how much time it takes you to take all of those pics and post them on websites like this. Your pics always come out really nice and I look forward to seeing them every time you post them on here.
> Tyler


X2 and they are appreciated very much!!!


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for the pics DB, The effort and time you put into this is highly appreciated. Thanks, Rich.


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

BOW4UM said:


> X2 and they are appreciated very much!!!


X3:darkbeer:


----------



## HoytPA (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

THanks DB for posting 3-d pictures. myself and i am sure many others appreciate the work that goes into getting the pictures on here.


----------



## carbonarchery (May 7, 2009)

Pics say it all don't they. Had a great time hope to see you at cca shoot:thumbs_up


----------



## Foam_Killer (Jan 6, 2010)

Again, great job DB, I too had a blast even though I didn't shoot as well as I had hoped, and like you said it was a tough course. Darrel and the guys really gave us a challenge. Thanks again for the pics. Rodney and the guys at Athens oughta check these out for sure and know they have some great guys in Oklahoma supporting them and Archery to the fullest. Again I had a blast with you, Darrel, Jim and Barry. I hope to see you guys at state. Who knows we might be shooting together again! Take care Dan and see ya down the road! 
Donnie


----------



## HNT2EAT (Mar 22, 2010)

*Big thank you*

Thanks Dan Grate pictures


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

*great fun*

that was a blast. thanks for the pic. 
Dan


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Amen*



bcampbell_asa said:


> that was a blast. thanks for the pic.
> Dan


That one sharp Q2XL your shooting. Enjoyed meeting and shooting with you as well. Hope to do it aain sometime.
DB


----------

